# House of Cars (Ontario, Canada - Oct 2014)



## jerm IX (Oct 19, 2014)

House of Cars by jerm IX, on Flickr

To say that the House of Cars has a creepy vibe to it is a major understatement. Something just isn't right here and you can feel it in the air. Fear pulsed through me on that first visit back in the spring, and it grew evermore intense with each and every subsequent visit. Yet it is that same skin crawling discomfort that continues to draw me back in for another look, time after time, with the most recent visit taking place just this morning.

It's not just the RV blocking the entrance to the overgrown driveway, or the 5 other cars abandoned on the property. Nor is it just the drug paraphernalia that moves around between visits, or the fact that this was the home of a former NHL hockey player and his family. It's not just the heart wrenching letter about a young man's suicide or the disturbing sexual collages on the floor beside a decomposed raccoon carcass in a trap on the second floor. It's not just the fact that seemingly all of the contents remain, albeit rifled through by someone, or the eerie thoughts provoked by the bedroom door that locks only from the outside. It's not just the fact that illicit activities are allegedly being performed here by members of the criminal underworld, nor is it the sense that I am being watched, even when no one else is around.

It is a culmination of all of these things that makes the House of Cars one of Ontario's creepiest abandoned houses.

I'll add a dozen or so images here but there are over 50 images on the blog link...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2014/10/abandonment-issues-house-of-cars.html




BUICK Wildcat by jerm IX, on Flickr



Head on by jerm IX, on Flickr



TROUBADOUR by jerm IX, on Flickr



Mouthing off by jerm IX, on Flickr



She's come undone by jerm IX, on Flickr



Fear and Loathing in an Abandoned House by jerm IX, on Flickr



CV3338 by jerm IX, on Flickr



Oilers by jerm IX, on Flickr



R.I.P. by jerm IX, on Flickr



R.I.P. by jerm IX, on Flickr



Can't Buy A Thrill by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 19, 2014)

Couple of nice cars here and the record collection looks the same as mine what with Willie Nelson,Steely Dan etc,Great report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 19, 2014)

Culmination of all of those things?? Pick any two and it does it for me 

Nice report and cracking photos....nice work.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 20, 2014)

Blimey you do find them Jerm! 
Fantastic stuff as always, probably the creepiest place I've ever seen too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dugie (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice report, I felt myself getting lower in my chair whilst reading the intro!

Dugie


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 21, 2014)

Cheers all, my pleasure, I love bringin' 'em!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 21, 2014)

Lovely stuff as always mate! Hope your keeping well too


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 21, 2014)

Cheers SW. All good.


----------



## darbians (Nov 5, 2014)

That's rather nice.


----------

